# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Exo Terra 12x12x18 Ideas?

## hotgt46

I have an empty 12x12x18 exoterra and have no idea what I can house comfortably in it. I'm hoping some of the veterans can help the newbie. I would like to try a live set up but after the last time I tried it and ended up with gnats (that I still can't get rid of in all the other cages...grrrr) I am not sure if I want to attempt it again. So...any ideas? I'm not super creative when it comes to this so I'll take any and all suggestions. Thanks!

----------


## John Clare

Any moist substrate is going to attract tiny flies, but usually not in high numbers.  What you pick to put in there is really up to you - don't you have any ideas?

----------


## Amy

Get something that will eat the gnats LOL  When my tree frogs were smaller, they chowed them down!

----------


## hotgt46

John, I would love to try dart frogs but I am worried that cage is too small.

----------


## bshmerlie

If you did a pair of thumbnail dart frogs they would eat the gnats. :Wink:   I have some Vents and some Varadero.  The Varadero are very cool and out and about often. You have a lot of frogs so I'm sure you understand that proper care is very important to them.  I don't usually advise thumbnails to newbies but you're not really new to frogs.  The biggest difference is their size and they need very specific environmental requirements that need to be met just like all your other frogs.  They only thing is those requirements are going to be different than the other ones that you're use to.  Do some research, set up your tank way ahead of time and start getting use to making fruit fly cultures (which are very easy).  They are not hard to keep but only you know yourself.  If you find that its easy to keep the frogs that you have then you're ready for the next step. If however, you still struggle with the health and care of your current frogs then wait and get some experience under your belt.  You're ready when you feel like you're looking for a new challenge.  Only you know when that is.

----------


## hotgt46

Thanks Cheri! That is exactly what I was looking for. I really would like to use it for something now that all my babies are grown and in their big tanks but it is small and I wasn't sure what could live in there permanently.  I am going to start researching and set up the tank so that it can grow in and make sure I can keep the levels all right. I'm very excited about this project even though I am not near as creative as some of the people on this forum! It will be nice to have them active during the day so that I can put them on my desk and watch them. All of my others are healthy and happy and a joy to have. The only ones that I've had problems with were sick when I got them and even after hundreds of dollars in vet bills they just couldn't be saved. I have to admit though that the fruit flies kind of freak me out a little but if they don't fly I guess it will be okay. The only way to know if I can deal with flies is to try it though right? lol Thanks again!

----------


## bshmerlie

Take a look at my photo albums.  I have three tanks builds in there for Vents, Varadero and some E. Anthonyi.  They've all grown into jungles now but that is when I first built them so you can see the layout.  With any tank build it is important to really think it out and plan it well but especially with a small tank.  A small tank well planted and landscaped can be better than an larger tank poorly done, but it is vital that it be done well.  The more secure your frogs feel the more that they will move around.  You also want to leave space up front for leaf littler.  Little thumbnails love it and it is vital if you are going to have the potential to keep a microfauna population such as springtails or isopods.  With the smaller tanks I find that I do have to keep seeding in new springtails every so often.  Its not really such a big deal I just keep a few cultures of springtails going along with my fruit flies.  With one tank you probably will only need one culture...I'm dealing with mutiple tanks.  When your ready to do it, start a thread on your build and we can go over all the things you're gonna need.  With a small tank like this it goes really quickly. You want to keep frogs that are bold and vibrant.  Take a look at Joshs frogs. Imitators would be a good choice.  I have some Varadero and they are great although they usually cost a little more more than some of the other thumbs.  Do some research I'm sure you'll find some you like.

----------

